# Climate Control



## Nelsonsh (Dec 11, 2018)

Please help! My nissan versas heat stopped working. The speed control would not go past 3. I tried to hard to force it and broke it. I have been attempting to replace to whole unit but im stuck with trying to remove the cables. How do i do this without breaking the plastic? Any videos would be great.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a detailed procedure upon removing the A/C unit assembly that's described in the Factory Service Manual (FSM). You can download a PDF copy from https://ownersmanuals2.com/.


----------

